

Microsoft cofounder Allen unloads on Gates - sunsai
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/30/gates_allen_alpha_geek/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2386908>

Lots of comments there.

